# The only BTS exhibition thread to be in!



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Well I thoroughly enjoyed today. It was a nice change to go as a trader for the 1st time. Picked up a few new additions including 2 juvenile Citharischius crawshayi for £22, 1 Grammostola rosea sub adult female and 5 Poecilotheria fasciata slings which are living communily. I also bought an adult hot dog, but sadly the life span was about 60 seconds!

It was great to see some old faces and meet some new. Here's most of who I met today, I'm not putting names as I forgot some of them already! But if you see your face let me no please!...









*Lex* 









*The gorgeous Ally*  









*Ash (Ashmashmash) - great bloke!* 









*Pete (Poxicator)*









*Kenny and his missus! (Kingcobra)*









*Emily*









*Ben and his missus (Phobia)*


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

*Selina and her baby Ewan*









*Really cant remember these guys names but they're on RFUK and are really nice people*









*James and Jackie (Corspelight and Jax)*









*Again, cant remember this guys name, another decent guy though*









*Will (Willenium)*










*Me (you might of guessed by now!), Charlotte and Chris*


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I know the top pair, but the rest? You never put names up! 

Also you look a little like Dr Evil.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Remember people, I'm only ugly to make you look good! :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

You are not exactly camera shy Jamie.
Paul


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I know the top pair, but the rest? You never put names up!
> 
> Also you look a little like Dr Evil.


yeah but nothing _mini me_ about me! check out the belly! :2thumb:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

elliot ness said:


> You are not exactly camera shy Jamie.
> Paul


lol not really! I'm not very photogenic though!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

We need names Jamie!


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Lex looks adorable!  ... :| ... :?


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

haha, I think I saw all these people!

if anyone remembers a small boy in a purple psychedelic star wars t-shirt, I was with him


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

ducks said:


> haha, I think I saw all these people!
> 
> if anyone remembers a small boy in a purple psychedelic star wars t-shirt, I was with him



You were him....... :whistling2:

Kinda wish I went now!!!!


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I only recognise Pete, Will, Emily, Selina and Ewan, Chris, Jackie and James, phobia (Ben and his girlfriend) and Kenny. The rest.... no idea.. except you of course :lol2: Good to see you again J 

We bought a Cyclosternum fasciatum adult female, irminia sling, livefood and thats it lol BUT! 

I did win Best New World Arboreal and Best Scorpion.. yay!  Shiny trophies to go in my living room


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Becky said:


> I only recognise Pete, Will, Emily, Selina and Ewan, Chris, Jackie and James, phobia (Ben and his girlfriend) and Kenny. The rest.... no idea.. except you of course :lol2: Good to see you again J
> 
> We bought a Cyclosternum fasciatum adult female, irminia sling, livefood and thats it lol BUT!
> 
> I did win Best New World Arboreal and Best Scorpion.. yay!  Shiny trophies to go in my living room


Were you in the pics?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Becky said:


> The rest.... no idea.. except you of course :lol2:


I wondered if you were there, but wasn't sure what you looked like 

I was the one in the blue t shirt (in Jamie's photos)


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Were you in the pics?


Nooo no pics of me haha



AshMashMash said:


> I wondered if you were there, but wasn't sure what you looked like
> 
> I was the one in the blue t shirt (in Jamie's photos)


I was there indeed! I didn't know what you looked like otherwise i'd of said hello! Sorry x


----------



## cazzie (Jan 3, 2008)

Bahaha I saw you all. but I was to interested in finding things to buy than talk =[ I only talk to like one person xD And even then not very well lmao


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

cazzie said:


> Bahaha I saw you all. but I was to interested in finding things to buy than talk =[ I only talk to like one person xD And even then not very well lmao


You are the kind of person that should be in a war, mission objective complete, Everyone Else

:lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Becky said:


> Nooo no pics of me haha


Damn! I'm trying to figure out who everyone was


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Names added at bottom of pics!


----------



## cazzie (Jan 3, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> You are the kind of person that should be in a war, mission objective complete, F**k Everyone Else
> 
> :lol2:



Its why I win at COD XD I have no morals, I know what I want. I go and get it and then I get out xD


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Damn! I'm trying to figure out who everyone was


I'll link pics when they put them on the bts if you want


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> You were him....... :whistling2:


nah, I'm older and fatter and have worse hair.

oh, not to mention taller!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I wish i had gone 
I recognise lex, ally, ash, sel and her lovely ewan and jackie and james.
I can honestly say Poxicator was a surprise, i was thinking he was about 18 dark haired and quite small built ......don't ask me why lol


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

HAHAHA Pete's mad xD He took his prizes for the show and started singing LOL


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Becky said:


> HAHAHA Pete's mad xD He took his prizes for the show and started singing LOL


Hahahahaa i wish i had been there


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

It was a great day, but it's good to get home! Now the BBQ is on the go....GREAT DAY!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Jamie said:


> It was a great day, but it's good to get home! Now the BBQ is on the go....GREAT DAY!


It's thunder and lightning here....:lol2:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

GRB said:


> It's thunder and lightning here....:lol2:


Thats rubbish mate! No sign of that coming here :2thumb:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Becky said:


> I was there indeed! I didn't know what you looked like otherwise i'd of said hello! Sorry x


Damn  Well a met a couple of new faces and a few old ones too


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Jamie said:


> Thats rubbish mate! No sign of that coming here :2thumb:


Nah, it's awesome. It's been so sticky up here all weekend, it's quite fresh now :2thumb:

I wish I could have made the show this year, I'm interested in chatting / pints mainly...hopefully next year if it doesn't coincide with work.


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Selina - loving the new look  And Ewan is getting soooo big - he is gorgeous!!

Tamz (cannot be bothered to log into my account)


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

was only my second show ive been to so doubt anyone would have noticed me, but i was the kid with the really blonde hair


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Always the same, after a show I start looking through the classifieds! I'm not done yet!


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

Were you the lad with your mom and dad and you brought that huge avic female?

Sorry that was meant for George Dobson


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey Jamie, I'm the bloke with the long blonde hair in one of the 'don't have a clue who these people are' photos...very nice to meet you, also met Will(ennium) Phobia and Forever21one, good to put faces to names  

It was my first show and I loved it, so much to see and try not to buy!! The lecture was also quite interesting. I doubled my tarantula collection by getting (all slings) a L. parahybana for £1, E. Cyanognathus for £12 & a P. Irminia bought for me from a lovely couple who I met on here and travelled to BTS with...who are a bad influence on me!! You know who you are :notworthy:

So when's the next show?! :whistling2:

David


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

durbans said:


> Hey Jamie, I'm the bloke with the long blonde hair in one of the 'don't have a clue who these people are' photos...very nice to meet you, also met Will(ennium) Phobia and Forever21one, good to put faces to names


Ah Durbans, that was it! I think the other guy is Browne something on here. I'm rubbish with names!

Nice to meet you mate : victory:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Jamie said:


> image
> *The gorgeous Ally*


Not so sure about that, what's with my face?!



Becky said:


> HAHAHA Pete's mad xD He took his prizes for the show and started singing LOL


I just caught this when I snuck in the hall to buy spiders at the last minute 


GRB said:


> It's thunder and lightning here....:lol2:


I just think you need to know that I am really REALLY jealous of you right now!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

durbans said:


> and Forever21one, good to put faces to names


Literally gutted


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I also spotted forever20one, and sent the boys (Lex and Ash) on a mission to find and say hello since I was stuck at the table. They failed


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

AshMashMash said:


> Literally gutted





Ally said:


> I also spotted forever20one, and sent the boys (Lex and Ash) on a mission to find and say hello since I was stuck at the table. They failed


Best cross-posting of the day?!


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Literally gutted


ditto!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Ally said:


> I also spotted forever20one, and sent the boys (Lex and Ash) on a mission to find and say hello since I was stuck at the table. They failed


Yes!  We thought we had a sighting at the smoking area but this proved unfruitful... searched high and low for the purple topped lady!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Ally said:


> Best cross-posting of the day?!


Totally 8) 



Jamie said:


> ditto!


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Ah Durbans, that was it! I think the other guy is Browne something on here. I'm rubbish with names!
> 
> Nice to meet you mate : victory:


The other 2 people in the pic are vickysmith1 & brownj6709, we arranged to go together last week via RFUK as we're in the same town, they've got a very impressive T collection aswell :2thumb:

I bumped into forever21one at Mihael's tables, very friendly girl!


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

JUJU said:


> Were you the lad with your mom and dad and you brought that huge avic female?
> 
> Sorry that was meant for George Dobson


was my stepdad and yeah i bought some huge avic female


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

what type of comps were there and can anyone enter them. and how busy was it didnt look too bad in them pics


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Jamie said:


> Ah Durbans, that was it! I think the other guy is Browne something on here. I'm rubbish with names!
> 
> Nice to meet you mate : victory:


lol almost there mate :2thumb: and my other half in the picks vickysmith1
although i do look like im just about to burst out laughing lol


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Ahaaaa its te man with more money than sense lol

Did you get the horde home ok?


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Kamike said:


> Ahaaaa its te man with more money than sense lol
> 
> Did you get the horde home ok?


Ha ha yea there all poted up and in the cupboard never to be seen again lol
those dubia roaches i got are great  theyve all had one including the T. apophsis and E. murinus (god that things angry at the world) even my G/F's owl ate one


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Was a pretty good day out, met loads of new faces, too much info to take in so might not recognise fully at next show but hey, still a pleasure to talk to new people. I spent majority of the day walking around with toro9186 and his missus. We spotted forever20_one and I made sure to go and speak to her :whistling2:

Sorry to durbans, vickysmith1 and brownj6709 for not being very talkative, I was on a mission to get to the presentation to see if I had won anything in the competition. Got 'Best African'  Next show, I will make sure to be a bit more chatty.


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Winner

I thought some of the prices there were way to high, I couldnt understand why Ts that are 8-9 quid on certains websites where double the price at the show whilst being on there site at the lower price? BTS mark up prices maybe due to th large captive crowd, still some bargains hidden here and there so I was a happy chap.


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Kamike said:


> Winner
> 
> I thought some of the prices there were way to high, I couldnt understand why Ts that are 8-9 quid on certains websites where double the price at the show whilst being on there site at the lower price? BTS mark up prices maybe due to th large captive crowd, still some bargains hidden here and there so I was a happy chap.


Funny you should mention that. BugzUK had Singapore Blues on their site for £7 a piece. I get to the show and they're £9 a piece. Went away to think about it and returned a bit later and they've been marked up at £12 a piece!


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

george dobson said:


> was only my second show ive been to so doubt anyone would have noticed me, but i was the kid with the really blonde hair


 What color shirt did you have on? :hmm:
I saw one kids with longish blonde hair but looked quite young and was at the table with the big blondis asking if the guy had any avics?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Damn my eternal shyness....

I saw you all of you (couldn't miss you Jamie!) but every time I thought about introducing myself, you looked a little busy or talking to someone else and didn't want to intrude!:blush:

I was the beardy fat bloke with glasses and a little RFUK badge in the centre of my chest. Sorry I didn't say hello......I promise to next time!


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Ally said:


> Not so sure about that, what's with my face?!
> 
> 
> I just caught this when I snuck in the hall to buy spiders at the last minute
> ...


 I bought my parahybana off of you .. I think it was you, you did have a little table with para's, albops, vagans among a few others maybe.
Anyway, he has an identity problem, he thinks he's a pokie! (strechted out forward and back) made me giggle :lol2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

bothrops said:


> Damn my eternal shyness....
> 
> I saw you all of you (couldn't miss you Jamie!) but every time I thought about introducing myself, you looked a little busy or talking to someone else and didn't want to intrude!:blush:
> 
> I was the beardy fat bloke with glasses and a little RFUK badge in the centre of my chest. Sorry I didn't say hello......I promise to next time!


 So far by the looks of things I've seen, ally, pete (freakin nut case!!), selina and I think thats it.. oh and peacemaker? (Beginners guides on da t00b)


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

bothrops said:


> Damn my eternal shyness....
> 
> I saw you all of you (couldn't miss you Jamie!) but every time I thought about introducing myself, you looked a little busy or talking to someone else and didn't want to intrude!:blush:
> 
> I was the beardy fat bloke with glasses and a little RFUK badge in the centre of my chest. Sorry I didn't say hello......I promise to next time!


Andy!  Should have come say hi!


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

My plague said:


> I bought my parahybana off of you .. I think it was you, you did have a little table with para's, albops, vagans among a few others maybe.
> Anyway, he has an identity problem, he thinks he's a pokie! (strechted out forward and back) made me giggle :lol2:


I was on the table next to that, yup 
The lady on that one was Bluerose off here.



My plague said:


> So far by the looks of things I've seen, ally, pete (freakin nut case!!), selina and I think thats it.. oh and peacemaker? (Beginners guides on da t00b)


Tbh everyone must have spotted me, I had my blindingly white legs on show!


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Your hot dog was longer lived than my burger 

The missus looks gorgeous in that photo but my Tongue is out???? xD Brilliant day and great to see you again Jamie!


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

I expect so. I was probably the only kid with a hoodie on _with_ the hood up and a desert scarfwith a pink cat on my shirt LOL.. And jeans


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

:2thumb:Anyone else hear petes lovely singing  (just one corneto give it tooo meeeee) haha thats the only reason i recognised him when i got back here.


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

brownj6709 said:


> :2thumb:Anyone else hear petes lovely singing  (just one corneto give it tooo meeeee) haha thats the only reason i recognised him when i got back here.


 Yes!! :lol2: He's insane :lol2:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

bothrops said:


> Damn my eternal shyness....
> 
> I saw you all of you (couldn't miss you Jamie!) but every time I thought about introducing myself, you looked a little busy or talking to someone else and didn't want to intrude!:blush:
> 
> I was the beardy fat bloke with glasses and a little RFUK badge in the centre of my chest. Sorry I didn't say hello......I promise to next time!


Yet another photo victim that got away! You must say hello next time : victory:


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

My plague said:


> What color shirt did you have on? :hmm:
> I saw one kids with longish blonde hair but looked quite young and was at the table with the big blondis asking if the guy had any avics?


 
uhm a burgandy polo shirt


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

I had a flipping brilliant time, found it amazing - though a tad pricey... 
Was lovely to meet a lot of you, shame not all, if I'd recognised you I would have said Hello  
Will definitely be bringing more £££££ with me next year


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

TEENY said:


> I wish i had gone
> I recognise lex, ally, ash, sel and her lovely ewan and jackie and james.
> I can honestly say Poxicator was a surprise, i was thinking he was about 18 dark haired and quite small built ......don't ask me why lol


Just keep imagining girl, just don't open your eyes though 



brownj6709 said:


> :2thumb:Anyone else hear petes lovely singing  (just one corneto give it tooo meeeee) haha thats the only reason i recognised him when i got back here.


 lmao, I love having a laff at the BTS, came out with some great songs too

"crawshayi, I'm not your daddy" (Kid Creole)
"GBB, oh baby its you and me" (Jacksons)
"Just one irminia, give it to me" (Pavarotti)
"My Striata" (the Knack)
"Feeling hot hot hot", well lets face it that had to be sung!


hey, Kitty you should have come to say hello


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> Just keep imagining girl, just don't open your eyes though


I was expecting you to look like a merecat. And sound different. And instead you looked like someone I know, which was a huge surprise!


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> hey, Kitty you should have come to say hello


Tried! You were farrrrr too busy then disappeared into the lecture I presume!


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

forever_20one said:


> Tried! You were farrrrr too busy then disappeared into the lecture I presume!


Ash was all upset about missing you too! Next timeI'll just holler across that hall instead of sending boys to look for anyone!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> Tried! You were farrrrr too busy then disappeared into the lecture I presume!


Are you still in plymouth?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Ally said:


> Ash was all upset about missing you too! Next timeI'll just holler across that hall instead of sending boys to look for anyone!


Damn right! :whip::lol2:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Ally said:


> Ash was all upset about missing you too! Next timeI'll just holler across that hall instead of sending boys to look for anyone!


I was there or hours and hours :lol2: Useless eh. I thought I would have recognised you though! Obviously far too in awe of the lovely possibilities in front of me to look around properly !



_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Are you still in plymouth?


I am, live back here now.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

AshMashMash said:


> Damn right! :whip::lol2:


I was brightly dressed purposely :-o


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> I am, live back here now.


Doesn't it annoy you being here? I hate the city!


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Doesn't it annoy you being here? I hate the city!


I dislike it, though dislike London more.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> I dislike it, though dislike London more.



Well i guess if it's the lesser of two evils for you... but i live in the middle of smackhead central (stonehouse) so i aint liking it to much at the mo


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Well i guess if it's the lesser of two evils for you... but i live in the middle of smackhead central (stonehouse) so i aint liking it to much at the mo



Lived in Stonehouse for a while - used to have a regular hooker touting for business outside lol
Luckily I'm further out in the sticks now, though would like to be in walking distance of town....


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> Lived in Stonehouse for a while - used to have a regular hooker touting for business outside lol
> Luckily I'm further out in the sticks now, though would like to be in walking distance of town....



Luckily i aint got no hooker outside! It's quiet enough here i guess and there aint really any trouble, but i aint to keen on living so close to the city centre for some reason! I used to live out crownhill way and i loved it there as it was close to work


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

forever_20one said:


> I was there or hours and hours :lol2: Useless eh. I thought I would have recognised you though! Obviously far too in awe of the lovely possibilities in front of me to look around properly !


I was stuck on a table  Wearing a bright flowery dress, and mostly nattering as usual 



forever_20one said:


> I was brightly dressed purposely :-o


I told them to look for you with the purple top, and all they came back with was "did you mean pink?"

Next time!


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Ally said:


> I was stuck on a table  Wearing a bright flowery dress, and mostly nattering as usual
> 
> 
> I told them to look for you with the purple top, and all they came back with was "did you mean pink?"
> ...




I suppose it could have been classed as pink :hmm: I like to think I'm easily spotable. 

Next time indeed! What show are you at next?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

forever_20one said:


> I suppose it could have been classed as pink :hmm: I like to think I'm easily spotable.
> 
> Next time indeed! What show are you at next?


I'd like to be at all of them! 
Kempton for both the reptile one and invert one, and anything else that's on as long as I'm around


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

tee-hee they've put up a pic of me in BTS galleries trying to kiss Andrew Smith!


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> tee-hee they've put up a pic of me in BTS galleries trying to kiss Andrew Smith!


Lol must see this, I was there to witness the actual event but photographic evidence must be examined :lol2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

I can't find the picture part


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

here you go, lol what do I look like!
Message - BTS photogallery


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

haha looks like your really into that kiss


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> We need names Jamie!


Pfft u didnt recognise me :gasp::gasp:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> tee-hee they've put up a pic of me in BTS galleries trying to kiss Andrew Smith!


He looked like he was secretly enjoying it... :whistling2:

I had to laugh at Ray Hale's comment when he called you up the second time: "I know I'm going to regret this, but..."

Pete, you're larger than life, we love you! :lol2:


----------

